# Flashing Under Ridge Where Three Hips Meet?



## TMess (Jul 26, 2012)

We have built a cedar shingle roof and have three hips which meet at one point (see sketch). We will be installing hip/ridge shingles along all three junctions, but are unsure how to seal the point (ridge) where they all meet.

Ideally we would like to mitre the three ridge tiles together where they meet and have some form of discreet flashing underneath. What would be the most suitable flashing product to use and one which will last as long as the rest of the roof, bearing in mind the flashing will be underneath the ridge tiles and will not be exposed to direct sunlight. 

Would some simple Flashband last the test of time in this scenario? Or would something like Ubiflex, lead or some other finishing detail be more suitable?

Or would you just install a sheet of lead (or Ubiflex) over the three ridge tiles and make a feature of this?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Go old-school and use copper and tar.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Id use lead underneath the "Tile" you made to fit. Then make a copper piece custom for the top if you want it to look nice for a long time.


----------



## TMess (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Should I stick the lead/copper down with wet tar? Or let the tar dry on the lead/copper before laying the lead/copper onto the ridge?

I will obviously be hammering nails through the lead to fix the hip tiles. However, the final three hip tiles which meet at the ridge will have their nails exposed, what's the solution to preventing water from trickling along the nail and through the hole create by it in the lead?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

if it were me I would put the lead down in tar, then nail your custom wood peice, then put a custom copper cap on with some small crews into the wood. THere is probably a million ways to do it though...


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I would use butyl or EPDM roofing for the flashing under the caps. Around here, all cedar roofs have this as a underflashing on all ridges and hips unless a metal cap is used. The rubber actually seals around the nails fairly well.


----------



## slateandtile (Aug 16, 2012)

Lead is the way to go in regards to any flashing unless the water off the roof is used for drinking water. With the other products you will always have issues in regards to lifespan of the material.

http://www.slateandtileroofing.co.nz/leadflashing.html


----------

